# Sativa in the Northeast



## BeerBong (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi all.  Here's the dilly in a nut shell.  I have 5 strains to put out this year, 3 from seed and 2 clones from my current indoor grow.  All indica save one seed.  She's a sativa.  Now most of the growers I know around here (Maine) stay right away from sativas due to their size and length of time to finish. Any of you have suggestions as to when to germinate (I'll be starting my indicas first week of April or so). Earlier? Same time?  Better off in my closet? Gladly taking suggestions!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 19, 2014)

Is it a pure sativa or a hybrid?  A lot of sativa hybrids do not get that unruly and do not take much longer than an indica to finish.  What strain is it?  Without knowing what strain it is, it is hard to advise.


----------



## BeerBong (Feb 19, 2014)

It was a free seed with my order, lol. It's Tijuana.  Says a "a triple hybrid resulting in an almost pure sativa."  11 weeks to flower.


----------



## deadkndys (Feb 22, 2014)

How big do you want it?

If you want it around 5-6 ft. then veg it for 2-3 weeks and then flower it. Hopefully it will finish around July-August if you start them indoors in March. Also I am not sure if this is true with mexican sativas but I heard that with the Thais the buds finish at different times as well.

I got a free TJ seed too. Gonna try it out next year after I see how these Thais do.


----------



## kaotik (Feb 22, 2014)

it's gonna depend on your area (and how nice mother nature plays this season  ) have no idea how the weather goes in Maine.. when are your buddies usually harvesting?
11 weeks is too much for my area, but may work at a lower latitude fine.

my apollo 11 was the belle of the ball OD last year (a sativa dom cross)


----------



## BeerBong (Feb 22, 2014)

We usually harvest anytime between late Sept - early Oct. Perhaps I should do her in my indoor area where I can control it a bit better.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 23, 2014)

Most "pure sativas" take far longer than 11 weeks to flower.  So it might not be a big unruly willowy tree-like plant like most pure sativas are.  If you start it indoors and then put it outdoors after the solstice, you will probably have time to finish it if you don't get frost until the end of Sept or early Oct.  However, I never really like to trust mother nature to do what I think she should, so if you can grow her indoors, that may be the best plan.  

Postscript:  After looking up the strain, it shows an outdoor harvest date mid Nov.--longer than your growing season by quite a ways.  It also says that it grows to a height of 2-3 meters, so some kind of training would absolutely be called for if grown indoors.  If you do not have room for a 2-3 meter plant, you may want to pass on this seed.  If you have 11 weeks and enough room, go for it.


----------

